# My baby sulcata always has poop stuck



## Jen H. (Jul 15, 2014)

since the day I got my sulcata hatchling he always has poop all around his tail and bottom. is this normal? Ive had him for over a month, Ive cleaned it off.... then its back.
Any thoughts or suggestions?


----------



## tortdad (Jul 15, 2014)

Daily soaks help with this


----------



## Yvonne G (Jul 15, 2014)

Add a little more fiber to his diet (grass, etc)


----------



## Jen H. (Jul 15, 2014)

OK, How long should I soak him everyday? I put him in his water bowl everyday... he drinks, hangs out a bit then climbs out. I also "soak" him about 20 min once a week (this is what I was told to do)
He eats lots of grass.... I give him a fresh handful everyday. I also give his fresh from my garden, lettuce, grape leaves, sometimes cilantro, spider plant, Christmas cactus....etc. I also just ordered some tortoise seeds to grow more things for him to eat. His poop seems very soft


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2014)

You should soak a baby daily. Everything else you learned from who ever told you that should be suspect too. Here is how to house and care for them: http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/how-to-raise-a-healthy-sulcata-or-leopard-version-2-0.79895/

The poop is a direct result of what goes in. Everything you mentioned is okay as part of a high fiber varied diet, but none of what you mentioned should be the mainstay of the diet. Here is how best to feed them:
http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/for-those-who-have-a-young-sulcata.76744/

And finally, some things to NOT do:
http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/beginner-mistakes.45180/


----------

